# Does your signatures mean anything (or have an interesting story behind it)?



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

Title. 

One of these was made for usernames, and I thought the same could be done for signatures. Couldn't find any other threads that had the same purpose. I don't have a signature yet cuz I haven't thought of anything interesting, but I thought I might like to hear some stories behind other peoples' signatures (EDIT: that is, if there is anything beyond your PBs and crap). 

Type away, mi'lads!


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeh. It's a true story.
(second part)


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2011)

Yes, and I'm not gonna risk getting flamed by ranting on about it 

Edit: PM me if you're _really_ curious, da crazed cubist. Might spring up an interesting discussion actually.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

hm... it _is_ an e-perm.... ZBLL FTW!


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

Yep, my signature means that I have cubing PBs and therefore I cube.


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2011)

I use that e perm as one of my CMLLs sometimes, when all edges are oriented.


----------



## Enter (Aug 5, 2011)

My web page that's it


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

5BLD said:


> I use that e perm as one of my CMLLs sometimes, when all edges are oriented.


 
Personally as a COLL for that case I like R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R way more (it's not an E perm, but ofc still works fine as a CxLL)


----------



## cubernya (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine is pretty self explanatory...


----------



## 5BLD (Aug 5, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> Personally as a COLL for that case I like R U D' R U R' D R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R way more (it's not an E perm, but ofc still works fine as a CxLL)


 
K thanks, I suck at RUD but it should be better anyway.


----------



## ardi4nto (Aug 5, 2011)

My WCA id


----------



## ianography (Aug 5, 2011)

Hmm... Let me see...

Last one to class, first one on welfare is for the smart people, Race to Sub-15 is pretty obvious, I love 4x4 as it's awesome, the semi-successful collab channel I'm in called pentacubers, and Green Day is my favorite band.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 5, 2011)

PB times for cubes I care about...


----------



## cmhardw (Aug 5, 2011)

Perform on a solved cube.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Aug 5, 2011)

Links to my blog and my PBs


----------



## daniel0731ex (Aug 5, 2011)

a TopGear parody.


----------



## RNewms27 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like math.


----------



## speedcuber100 (Aug 5, 2011)

a true statement!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 5, 2011)

already thinking what is happening 2013 ^^ can't think of anything. Has anyone ideas xD?
So all the rumors of 2012 linked with an annoying v-6 pop


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 5, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> already thinking what is happening 2013 ^^ can't think of anything. Has anyone ideas xD?
> So all the rumors of 2012 linked with an annoying v-6 pop


 
lol.

How about popping like a Yuxin 11x11 for 2013?


----------



## Bapao (Aug 5, 2011)

Mine's just random  Hooray for Pazuzu!


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Aug 5, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> lol.
> 
> How about popping like a Yuxin 11x11 for 2013?


 
could be. But is there a threat coming in 2013?


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Aug 5, 2011)

I solve Rouxbick's Cubes and have gotten some fairly good times with them. :3


----------



## Escher (Aug 5, 2011)

I think mine is quite self-explanatory...


----------



## Bapao (Aug 5, 2011)

Escher said:


> I think mine is quite self-explanatory...


 
Seems you got lucky with your partner  Wish I could say the same. Recently divorced ...


----------



## emolover (Aug 5, 2011)

It means that I will help anyone through there self injury problems. Also my youtube page.


----------



## chrissyD (Aug 5, 2011)

the first four letters of my last name spell..... ill let you figure it out


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Read my signature and YOU tell me.


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL AIM chat.


----------



## tx789 (Aug 5, 2011)

When I started cubing and a very good sracmble for cfop I found on youtube. Used to be pbs but I do everythhing expect blind and clock.


----------



## uberCuber (Aug 5, 2011)

Now my signature means that I suck at 5x5.


----------



## Schmidt (Aug 5, 2011)

emolover said:


> It means that I will help anyone through there self injury problems. Also my youtube page.



Oh! I always thought it said " Self Injury helps "


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 5, 2011)

It was the day I found out aronpm watches gay porn.


----------



## juggling monkey (Aug 6, 2011)

hi


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 6, 2011)

Reinier Schippers said:


> could be. But is there a threat coming in 2013?



Hm. Good point.

How about a failing economy? Oh wait, that's happening right now.

But I wouldn't know any good metaphors for a failing economy anyway.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 6, 2011)

The first part of my signature (not the part with my pb's) is about my love for ponies. The second is from the conversation with the fake Sebatian Pino. <3


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 6, 2011)

For almost my first year here I didn't know what I should have in my signature. Then I changed it to express my love for the Roux method (used to have a link to a post that just said "rewks") and for BLDing. Then I just recently changed it to include my bronyhood and that I actually realized I know what should go in my signature.


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 6, 2011)

Mine's just true.


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 6, 2011)

i think both things are like being flexible.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 6, 2011)

Fun Fact! I posted my Roux tutorial in 2009.


----------



## Andreaillest (Aug 6, 2011)

A saying from South Park that is just too true.
PBs.


----------



## emolover (Aug 6, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Oh! I always thought it said " Self Injury helps "


 
Dont be a smart arse! :fp


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 6, 2011)

My PBs and saying I am french-canadian.

For some reason, if I put any more text, it says my sig is too long...


----------



## Forte (Aug 6, 2011)

Not lucky is not a crime


----------



## aronpm (Aug 6, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> It was the day I found out aronpm watches gay porn.


 
I don't watch gay porn ; w;


----------



## Cool Frog (Aug 6, 2011)

aronpm said:


> I don't watch gay porn ; w;


 
and he doesn't have a signature.


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> and he doesn't have a signature.


 
The signature doesn't show up when you post from a mobile device, which Tim Major did. If you go to his profile, you will see that he does have a signature.

I actually don't have one.


----------



## masteranders1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jesus and robots got swag. That's about it.


----------



## Dene (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm just posting to see what my sig actually is.


----------



## izovire (Aug 6, 2011)

What else would a cube seller put in his signature


----------



## Edward (Aug 6, 2011)

The Streets


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 6, 2011)

izovire said:


> What else would a cube seller put in his signature


 
Aronpm quote!
Here, I'll let you have this;

16:01:34 <+Jostle> dicks are like bananas that you're not allowed to bite
16:02:12 <+aronpm> by god's design they fit perfectly in the hand


----------



## Dacuba (Aug 7, 2011)

Some people say "why do you keep on solving that thing, after you solved it one time it's getting boring"
And I'm getting a bit annoyed of it.
So my signature shows why people keep on cubing


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 7, 2011)

Hmm... nothing special. Just adverts and lulz.


----------

